# Sinking vs floating line... tubin



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Been reading up on a few different topics... would love to hear some options on floating and sinking line (using fly rod) when you guys are out on a float tube. I usually fish Scofield res... family owns some land of that way and im ready to take the tube in!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Scofield? Sinking line, white zonker. That should keep you busy.

But both are good to have. Kind of a pain to re-rig while floating, but it can pay off. Often times, the fish are in really shallow and nymphing with an indicator on floating line can be the ticket.

When I float, it's usually with sinking line though, kick-trolling something big and furry.

I'm sure others with more experience will chime in and I'd also like to hear what their preferences are.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Loah thanks for the info! you seem to always be very helpful to everyone on here! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Type 2 or 3 sinking like will get you the best results.
Don't bother with a tapered leader, just add about 5' or 6' of 8# or 10# tipit to the butt section of the fly line.
Troll around to find fish and then when you fish that area by casting and stripping back in.
Try Woolly Buggers in Olive, Black, Brown, Beige and Purple.
I like to tie mine with some crystal flash in the tail and some with bead heads.

After the cast, do a count down to let the like sink. Try a 10 second count a few times and them move to 15, 20, 25, 30, etc. until you locate active fish.

You will have a lot of fun with a fly rod and sinking like on the tube.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Type 2 or 3 sinking like will get you the best results.
> Don't bother with a tapered leader, just add about 5' or 6' of 8# or 10# tipit to the butt section of the fly line.
> Troll around to find fish and then when you fish that area by casting and stripping back in.
> Try Woolly Buggers in Olive, Black, Brown, Beige and Purple.
> ...


That was refreshing to hear. Everyone I talk to uses a tapered leader on sinking line. Thought I was the only one that used straight P-Line fluorocarbon. Been that way for over quarter of a century (sounds like a really long time that way, he, he, he).

I also like the Type II. BUT, Intermediate plays a big part too specially when fishing shallow. And Type IV through Type VI for HOT days. Type VII for deep nymphing but this can be done with a long leader and floating lines.
Definitely need floating line, however.

To add to the confusion, there is Density Compensated and Wet Cell sinking line. DC line is uniform sink, wet cell forms a belly (great for weedy bottoms like Henry's and parts of Scofield)

Sink tips I feel are more for rivers. ALL the weight is in the short tip section making it a bit more difficult to cast (like a bunch of split shot). But generally they are connected to a floating line (or Intermediate) which lets you control your drift.
I prefer full sink on both rivers and stillwater.

Suggestion, pick up a couple spare spools, or even a budget rod and reel (lets face it, casting on stillwater need not be a big issue) I even used one of those $14 Eagle Claw fly rods with sinking line.
Then have Floating, a SLOW sinking like a Intermediate, a II or III, and a fast sink like a IV or V and you are set for all year.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Madonafly is correct about having the 3 different lines. When you are starting out and can't afford all three, I suggest starting with the type 2 or 3.
It is the most versatile of the 3 lines.
In the heat of summer, a type 5 will get you down quickly.
That is where you will usually find the trout most of the time.
The exception is early mornings and possibly late evenings, when the trout come in close to shore to feed.
[25' to 40' down.]


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

But don't forget, you can DEEP NYMPH with a floating line. I use up to 30' of P-Line off floating line for a leader. I tie a Chironomid, nymph or even a bugger off the bottom, then a tag 2 to 3 feet up and another fly.
Also, try a clouser on a long leader and floating.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I like using Cortland Clear Camo intermediate line (sinks about a foot every ten seconds). I use it to fish for bass. This line keeps my fly in the 3-to-5-foot depth zone longer while trolling the shores. I use the quicker-sinking Types to get down to trout or bass in cooler water.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that line too. Rio Hover is even better though, just a thought.

Another thought, all sinking line including Intermediate, will hit bottom, it is how fast or how slow you want to do that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I also agree that leaders aren't necessary for sinking line. For me, about 6 feet of 4lb mono is perfect.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

LOAH, I thought I read you are using spinning gear, I didn't know you fly fished....my bad.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

He is smart enough to use all methods of fishing. Why limit yourself?
That's why he's LOAH. 8)


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> He is smart enough to use all methods of fishing. Why limit yourself?
> That's why he's LOAH. 8)


Smart enough? Limit yourself? :shock: As I said, reading his posts, I just never read the fly end, except he does give good fly fishing advise. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

madonafly said:


> LOAH, I thought I read you are using spinning gear, I didn't know you fly fished....my bad.


 :lol:

You even sent me a couple of furled leaders to try (thanks again) and I really liked them for floating line.

Most of the fish I caught a couple weeks ago at the beaver dam were on the fly, though the spinning gear came out later, when I was just seeing what else they'd hit.

Heck, I've broken 4.5 fly rods in the past 3 years. :lol: Probably finish that last one off tomorrow.


----------

